# hard spots on dogs?



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

my yellow lab, had a nice big soft bed and nice soft places to lay alll day in the garage but during the day she likes to lay on the hard cement........this dosnt make sence to me but anyways my neighbors dog has really big hard spots on the legs that look like big scabs. Is there anything to stop them from laying on the cement? she dosnt have them yet but i can see they are coming


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

They like laying on the cement in this hot weather because of the coolness. Those spots are ugly, but they don't hurt the dog. Not sure, but I think there's a creme you can put on them.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

They are just callouses. You can put some moisturizer on them 2x a day and it will help clear them up. The concrete is cooler than the dog's bed... :beer:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

most all labs develop them, simply from laying on hard surfaces and the abrasive action from laying down and pushing themselves up when they stand. there really is no long term treatment to change the unsightliness of the callous.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah its no big deal, thanks guys


----------

